# Pinky and Perky - 2x male kittens - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Pinky and Perky are two 12 weeks old male kittens who were found last week on someone's doorstep.
No owner came forward so after 7 days they became ours. Both these boys have been castrated, 1st vaccinated and microchipped, plus wormed and flea treated.

Both these boys are very good with other cats and very people friendly.
Pinky and Perky will need to go to a home together.
They are accepting of dogs who are cat friendly and ideally, who ignore them.
These boys can be homed to a family environment with children over 10 years old.

A homecheck will be carried out and a minimum adoption fee of £40 per kitten applies.

*Please note - these kittens are not available for rehoming to anyone who lives on a busy road and who plan to let them outside.

Furry Friends
[email protected]
07973569371/02084071080
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

